# Bringing sister as dependent relative in 189 visa application



## dewwdew (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all,

anybody knows if it is possible to bring your dependent relative when you lodge your 189 visa application?

I was referred by immigration officer this link about "Including dependent family members in your application"

Below is the description about "Other Dependent Relatives"
Other dependent relatives

A dependent relative (other than a dependent child) can be included in your visa application when you lodge your application.

You cannot add a dependent relative to a points tested skilled visa after you lodge your application.

To include your other dependent relative(s) in your application, there are requirements and evidence that must be provided to prove dependency.

To be considered a dependent relative you must prove they:

have no other relative able to care for them in their own country
are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship
usually are a resident in your household
depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period
depend on you more than any other person or source.
Acceptable forms of proof include:

a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
proof that the relative lives in your household
proof that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months.
if your relative is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:
the document of legal divorce
the document of legal separation
the death certificate of the deceased partner.

what documents needed to proof that the relative is dependent on you?

Thank you


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi dewwdew, 

I think it would be very hard to include her if she is 18+ years old and not yet at retirement age. It's hard to even include your own children if they are adults - they still have to be in school and entirely dependent on you financially. If she is able to work and/or gets some sort of government assistance the inclusion won't work. On the other hand, if she is unable to work due to health issues etc. that will open an other set of problems because every secondary applicant has to pass the medical requirements. It won't suffice that she is living with you and receiving financial assistance. 

All the best,
Monika


----------



## dewwdew (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Espresso,

Thank you for the fast response. 

She is 19 and is a uni student at the moment. We are from developing country so we don't have government financial assistance in any case.

I help her with the living cost and uni fees.

Would that be strong enough to pull her in application?

Cheers,
Dewi


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

I assume that will be hard to explain...
She isn't working, because is at Uni.
Coming to Australia, she will obviously give up her studies, so she can work, so she is not dependant on you any more => no visa for her.
Also, to support her financially, she doesn't need to be in the same country as you are.

If she wants to study in Australia, she can apply for a student visa.

I have no idea about the requirements though, these are just my thoughts and what I think is logical.

However, if you want anyone here to help you, you will need to tell us more about why she is dependant on you and what your plans are.


----------



## dewwdew (Jul 9, 2013)

MrTweek said:


> I assume that will be hard to explain...
> She isn't working, because is at Uni.
> Coming to Australia, she will obviously give up her studies, so she can work, so she is not dependant on you any more => no visa for her.
> Also, to support her financially, she doesn't need to be in the same country as you are.
> ...


Hi MrTweek,

Thanks for the reply. She is dependent on me because I support her uni fees and living cost. She will graduate in 1.5 years, my plan is for her to finish the study there and then join me here as PR.

Do you have to come here straight away after the visa is granted?

Also if I insist on bringing her with me in my application, should the CO is not happy with her condition, will they refuse my application without giving me a chance to drop her?

Cheers,
Dewi


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

> She is dependent on me because I support her uni fees and living cost. She will graduate in 1.5 years, my plan is for her to finish the study there and then join me here as PR.


Well, so what I said applies even more. She is not dependent on being in the same country as you. You just want to take her with you because you can.
I highly doubt that DIAC will accept that as a valid reason.



> Do you have to come here straight away after the visa is granted?


As far as I know, you have 12 months to enter Australia. However, it would be enough to just to go Australia for 1 day to activate the visa and then go back.
Since Indonesia is not far, you can probably find a cheap flight i.e. to Darwin and back and do that on a weekend.

Once the visa is active, you have 5 years to move to Australia.



> Also if I insist on bringing her with me in my application, should the CO is not happy with her condition, will they refuse my application without giving me a chance to drop her?


Good question. I assume they would still grant you a visa but not her, but I have no idea.
What I do know is that you have to pay the visa fee upfront, so it would be a waste of 1500 $ + some additional costs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

If she is only 19 and in full time education she is the dependent of your parents not you even if you do pay some of her costs. Where does she live? Where do you live?


----------



## dewwdew (Jul 9, 2013)

_shel said:


> If she is only 19 and in full time education she is the dependent of your parents not you even if you do pay some of her costs. Where does she live? Where do you live?


She lives in Indonesia while I live here in Sydney. Yes but she is more dependent on me rather than on my parents.


----------



## sil3nt (Nov 17, 2011)

i think it will be really difficult to convince the CO. Referring back to the definition of 'dependent' from DIAC

have no other relative able to care for them in their own country
-> she still has your parent to take care of her. in fact, she should be able to take care her ownself

are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship
-> this is ok

usually are a resident in your household
-> she lives in indonesia and you live in sydney. So she is not a resident in your household

depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period
-> this is ok

depend on you more than any other person or source.
-> this is ok

but then again, if you would like to try your luck, i see nothing wrong. worst case is you lose 1500. dropping a secondary applicant from your application should be possible, if she's not eligible in the first place.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, so the idea of being able to have dependent relatives on your visa to not prevent skilled people from migrating because they can't afford leaving someone back home.
She is already living in Indonesia without you.
How do you think you can explain that suddenly this is not possible any more and she has to live with you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

If she lives in another country she is not your dependent. Dependent relatives live in your home. It is irrelevant that you feel she is more dependent on you than your parents. If a child is under 25 and has stayed in full time education they are the dependent of their parents unless they have died. No way round that regardless of how much money you give her.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a near similar query, my brother is 18 , but my father died years ago and I have been supporting him ever since..I paid for his education, he lives with me in my parents house, I have bank proofs and fee proofs also. I can also show that he lives with me and I pay for his day today expenses..


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

What about your mother? Is she gone also? If not do you both live with her? Would you also be adding mother as dependent?


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes , I will be adding my mother too.shes unemployed and lives with us.I support her as well.
Both have functional english.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Then so long as neither your mum or brother work or are in relationships and you are the only wage earner, paying the bills and buying the food so long as you can evidence it you should be ok. It would be perfectly normal for you to become their protector on losing your father.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Can some list out what exact documents I have to show that my bro and mom are dependant on me.At what stage of the process will I be asked to show these documents?

Preferably someone who has done this before.
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

You should upload them when you apply. If you do not provide enough or the CO is not convinced they may ask you for more.

Official letters addressed to each of you with the same address showing.
Bank and savibgs statements for mum and bother showing no income. 
Death certificate for your father.
Bills which show they are addressed or paid by you (if you can tally bills with items on your bank statements that is ok) 
Proof you are paying for your brothers education.
Any tax or offical government document showing your mother and brother have no income.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a question..Can I drop my dependents later on in the application , if the documentation provide doesn't convince the CO or will my visa application be rejected ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

If the CO does not believe them to be a genuine dependent they will ask if you want to remove them. If you do visa will be processed. If you don't visa could be denied for all if they still don't believe you.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks again shel..


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

*mother as dependent*

Salam..how are you group members..this is a very useful thread. Dear group members I want to discuss my mothers chances as dependent:

I am an electrical enngineer, 29 years age and never married. I belong to Pakistan. we are four brothers and one sister..Two elder brothers are nationals of UK and live in London and are married with kids. one sister is married and live in Pakistan. One younger brother is here with me and he is student of ACCA. he is 25 years old. My father has died and My mother lives with me at my house. I have rented this house and living here since two years. I support her financially i.e medical, mobile, food, shelter including utility bills. She is 63 years old. please brothers & sisters guide me that what are her chances of being cleared and advice on increasing her chances of being select..

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

sultanshah said:


> Salam..how are you group members..this is a very useful thread. Dear group members I want to discuss my mothers chances as dependent:
> 
> I am an electrical enngineer, 29 years age and never married. I belong to Pakistan. we are four brothers and one sister..Two elder brothers are nationals of UK and live in London and are married with kids. one sister is married and live in Pakistan. One younger brother is here with me and he is student of ACCA. he is 25 years old. My father has died and My mother lives with me at my house. I have rented this house and living here since two years. I support her financially i.e medical, mobile, food, shelter including utility bills. She is 63 years old. please brothers & sisters guide me that what are her chances of being cleared and advice on increasing her chances of being select..
> 
> Thanks & Regards


A.S.

You would have to prove these:

To be considered a dependent relative you must prove they:

have no other relative able to care for them in their own country
are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship
usually are a resident in your household
depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period
depend on you more than any other person or source.

Acceptable forms of proof include:

a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
proof that the relative lives in your household
proof that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months.
if your relative is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:
the document of legal divorce
the document of legal separation
the death certificate of the deceased partner.


----------

